# MIUI Softkeys



## droidx86

I was playing around a little bit with this if anyone wants to give it a try. It is just the slim key add-on with the hardkey lights disabled.

Installation instructions:
1st install MIUI v4 followed by correct MIUI gapps and reboot, then boot into CWR and install softkeys. If you try to do it all at once you will have problems!

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]MIUI v4 2.6.22[/background]​Slim keys https://dl.dropbox.c... SSK_2.6.22.zip 
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]md5:[/background]FB04C4DB6771DF1C6E2F9F0384520793

Standard keys https://dl.dropbox.c... FSK_2.6.22.zip 
md5:E9407E6B7354DC58C2ACBBF49B8F7475

MIUI v4 2.6.29b2

Slim keys https://dl.dropbox.com/u/66318910/MIUIv4%20SSK_2.6.29b2.zip
md5:5A44EA00E0A507C3D0849137B9B4D595

Standard keys https://dl.dropbox.com/u/66318910/MIUIv4%20FSK_2.6.29b2.zip 
md5:F30B05FEF4E2ED8186569DA2CF249C6D

MIUI v4 2.6.15
Slim keys https://dl.dropbox.c... SSK_2.6.15.zip
md5:B6239F6040CAD9A384D425ACA601672C

Standard keys https://dl.dropbox.c... FSK_2.6.15.zip
md5:B6763E19BB337C1C90ECEE06CC0D9C42


----------



## Hell-Intimidator

Which MIUI version? A ICS version only?


----------



## droidx86

MIUIv4 2.6.1, yes it is ICS only.


----------



## blux

Get stuck in a bootloop. I got into CWR and wiped cache again and restarted, but I keep getting stuck in bootloops. Pulled the battery a few times as well.


----------



## droidx86

blux said:


> Get stuck in a bootloop. I got into CWR and wiped cache again and restarted, but I keep getting stuck in bootloops. Pulled the battery a few times as well.


Are you doing the standard install with MIUIv4 gapps? This process worked for me.


----------



## SlothlyDX

Make sure it is the 2.6.1 build which is the unstable build. I am not sure if it matters but if Drod posted for the unstable build I wouldn't use it for the stable build then.


----------



## blux

droidx86 said:


> Make sure it is the 2.6.1 build which is the unstable build. I am not sure if it matters but if Drod posted for the unstable build I wouldn't use it for the stable build then.


I'm on 2.6.1. I'm not sure if there were two versions of it, but I got the one from MIUI.us as soon as it was up.

I'm actually trying it again, so I'll try to wait a little longer. Maybe I misunderstand, but should I install this alone as a whole new update, or is it a patch for 2.6.1 and I shouldn't wipe before installing?


----------



## 1loudsvt

What you described is not a boot loop and when I tried it I got the same result it hangs at the boot animation. I would love to see this work

Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


----------



## SlothlyDX

Sry I think I got it wrong. 2.6.1 I think is the stable release. The unstable is something else I can't remember atm.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidx86

Let me reupload the file see if there was a problem with the transfer, it is working here?


----------



## mopartonyg

i flashed the soft key mod over the stable build 2.6.1 with a both cache wipe and worked perfect. i downloaded from the post in the miui v4 thread. post #1615. thanks x86


----------



## droidx86

mopartonyg said:


> i flashed the soft key mod over the stable build 2.6.1 with a both cache wipe and worked perfect. i downloaded from the post in the miui v4 thread. post #1615. thanks x86


Glad to hear it worked for you!


----------



## droidx86

I have changed it to just the ssk add on and not the full installer if someone wants to let me know how it works.


----------



## BDM80

It works perfectly, thankyou very much.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidx86

Great, you are very welcome!


----------



## simollie

I'm very keen on trying the soft keys. However, if it somehow doesn't work for me, is there a way to uninstall or disable it? Thanks!


----------



## droidx86

simollie said:


> I'm very keen on trying the soft keys. However, if it somehow doesn't work for me, is there a way to uninstall or disable it? Thanks!


Always make a back-up in case, so you can use it in CWR.


----------



## BDM80

simollie said:


> I'm very keen on trying the soft keys. However, if it somehow doesn't work for me, is there a way to uninstall or disable it? Thanks!


 you can always reflash the rom and gapps if you decide you don't want the softkeys just don't wipe data you'll be good to go. Just tried it myself but im gonna reflash the softkey buttons back again because they work great.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BDM80

droidx86 said:


> Great, you are very welcome!


Droidx86 just a quick question, im not sure what was all involved in you putting together those softkeys but on aokp one of the options i really like is being able to also have the screen off button down there with the rest of the softkeys. Is that possible or would it take too much time to add that. (Im just asking). And thanks again for providing us with softkeys. 
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidx86

BDM80 said:


> Droidx86 just a quick question, im not sure what was all involved in you putting together those softkeys but on aokp one of the options i really like is being able to also have the screen off button down there with the rest of the softkeys. Is that possible or would it take too much time to add that. (Im just asking). And thanks again for providing us with softkeys.
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Let me have a look and see what i can find.


----------



## simollie

Just tried the soft keys and it's working great. Thanks!
One thing though is that the hard keys are still functioning. Is there anything I need to do to disable them?


----------



## BDM80

simollie said:


> Just tried the soft keys and it's working great. Thanks!
> One thing though is that the hard keys are still functioning. Is there anything I need to do to disable them?


Im not sure there is a way to disable them totally other than being able to turn off the hardkey lights in the settings. 
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## simollie

BDM80 said:


> Im not sure there is a way to disable them totally other than being able to turn off the hardkey lights in the settings.
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


oh. thanks. somehow I thought this mod will disable the hard keys since their functions are replaced by the soft keys.


----------



## 1loudsvt

Got this working. Is there a way to change the order of the soft keys to match the order of the hard keys? Any chance of getting a standard size soft key mod? Thanks for everything

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## droidx86

I can change the size, not sure on the order yet.


----------



## 1loudsvt

Awesome. I really appreciate the effort. I would be willing to test if you need anyone and is there some way I can donate?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## elidog

Install was flawless and the keys work excellently. Thank you very much.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## droidx86

I added standard size soft keys to the OP if anyone prefers them.


----------



## Agibby

So in reading through, do I understand correctly that we don't first have to flash the standard size and then the slim? I know that for Gummy the soft key mod was built in but you still needed to flash a .zip for the slim soft keys. And if you tried to flash the ROM, GAPPS, and ssk together all at one, it would hang at boot. Had to flash ROM and GAPPS, boot, then reboot into recovery and flash the ssk mod.

Just seeking clarification because I've been trying SO hard to get Gummy working in a slot on Boot Manager with MIUI 2.6.1 as my phone ROM but can't get Gummy to boot at all with the ssk mod (either installing .zips or nandroids) and GAPPS won't seem to flash for me either although WITH the GAPPS flash I'm able to sign in to google whereas without I can't. Grrrrr. Sorry... Venting.

But I really like the soft keys and love the slim mod so I have less screen space taken up.


----------



## droidx86

You only have to flash one or the other, the choice is yours.


----------



## Agibby

droidx86 said:


> You only have to flash one or the other, the choice is yours.


Dig it, man. Gracias!


----------



## 1loudsvt

droidx86 said:


> I added standard size soft keys to the OP if anyone prefers them.


l

Thanks!

You never said whether or not you accept donations

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## 1loudsvt

Installed the fsk works great. Now just need to find a way to swap the back and recent keys

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## droidx86

1loudsvt said:


> l
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> You never said whether or not you accept donations
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


 No donations necessary, send them to the developers who make these great roms a reality!


----------



## droidx86

New slim keys up for 2.6.8, have fun!


----------



## 1loudsvt

Hate to be that guy but any chance of standard size?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## droidx86

1loudsvt said:


> Hate to be that guy but any chance of standard size?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Didn't have time this morning, but will be coming later.


----------



## 1loudsvt

Awesome! Thanks!

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## droidx86

1loudsvt said:


> Hate to be that guy but any chance of standard size?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Check the OP!


----------



## droidx86

Just a side note, once the softkeys are installed you can use miui toolbox to change their order. You can also activate the search button and change the color of your softkeys! Nice!


----------



## 1loudsvt

yeah awesome new feature. Just a heads up you can't install the sk mods prior to the first boot.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## droidx86

1loudsvt said:


> yeah awesome new feature. Just a heads up you can't install the sk mods prior to the first boot.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Ok, i will add that to the OP.


----------



## droidx86

One down, one to go!


----------



## droidx86

New builds are up!


----------



## 1loudsvt

Working great as always. Thanks!

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## BeansTown106

used them for the first time tonight pretty cool, would u wanna do them for the d2 and d2g? the d2 can be the exact same file as dx just need a thread over there but the d2g has a different power profile.xml so u can just drop that in and technically use the same framework res for all 3 just d2g needs the different power profile.. let me know if ur up to it if not i will take care of it if u dont mind..  thanks i like the mod!


----------



## droidx86

BeansTown106 said:


> used them for the first time tonight pretty cool, would u wanna do them for the d2 and d2g? the d2 can be the exact same file as dx just need a thread over there but the d2g has a different power profile.xml so u can just drop that in and technically use the same framework res for all 3 just d2g needs the different power profile.. let me know if ur up to it if not i will take care of it if u dont mind..  thanks i like the mod!


Will do Beans, glad you like the mod.


----------



## 1loudsvt

Would it be possible to include it in the from and have a switch on the toolbox to switch between no soft keys, standard soft keys and slim soft keys?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## dtroup64

This was the missing component to perfection. Thanks!

BTW, since I am an incurable tinkerer... is there any way for me to theme the actual buttons? I tried finding the pngs with apktool as well as ninjamorph. It's probably way above my head, but if there were a way, I'll spend the time on it.


----------



## bradg24

dtroup64 said:


> This was the missing component to perfection. Thanks!
> 
> BTW, since I am an incurable tinkerer... is there any way for me to theme the actual buttons? I tried finding the pngs with apktool as well as ninjamorph. It's probably way above my head, but if there were a way, I'll spend the time on it.


Its easy in cm9'ish the framework-res.apk needs decompiled with an apktools program. But I never tried it here but should be the same.

Edit:: (if I would have read your post right, dude my bad) I going to look also ..

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidx86

i


dtroup64 said:


> This was the missing component to perfection. Thanks!
> 
> BTW, since I am an incurable tinkerer... is there any way for me to theme the actual buttons? I tried finding the pngs with apktool as well as ninjamorph. It's probably way above my head, but if there were a way, I'll spend the time on it.


if you find some you like, i can give it a try for you.They are located in [background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]/res/drawable-hdpi/[/background]


----------



## dtroup64

droidx86 said:


> iif you find some you like, i can give it a try for you.They are located in [background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]/res/drawable-hdpi/[/background]


Darn that's the first place I looked. Couldn't find em, but clearly I didn't look hard enough! Thanks for the offer - I actually love me just the way they were, but am interested in trying to mess around with things, so I understand em better!

Found em!
Wasn't them. Alright... I'm stumped!  What are the pngs called?


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet

Not sure about miui but on gummy there called ic_sysbar_(insert key name).PNG there should be 2 for each key. One for landscape and one for portrait.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## dtroup64

wigsplittinhatchet said:


> Not sure about miui but on gummy there called ic_sysbar_(insert key name).PNG there should be 2 for each key. One for landscape and one for portrait.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


I'm pretty sure I found em. I was looking in framework, but I think they're in MIUIsystemUI.apk


----------



## dtroup64

dtroup64 said:


> I'm pretty sure I found em. I was looking in framework, but I think they're in MIUIsystemUI.apk


FAIL!


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet

They will be in the systemUI not framework

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet

If you feel like tinkering more you can also change the colors of the navbar background or change it to an image. Colors are easy but backgrounds a little more involved

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## dtroup64

Took me a while, but I finally figured it out!


----------



## dtroup64

wigsplittinhatchet said:


> If you feel like tinkering more you can also change the colors of the navbar background or change it to an image. Colors are easy but backgrounds a little more involved
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Alright, now that I've got the images figured out, I'll bite! 
I looked all through MIUIsystemUI.apk, and couldn't find the background. I imagine its a .9.png, but where in the heck is it?


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet

Its not. You have to edit the hex code for the navbar xmls. Still in the system UI. If u want more help pm me. Don't want to hijack the thread

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## dtroup64

wigsplittinhatchet said:


> Its not. You have to edit the hex code for the navbar xmls. Still in the system ui
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


I tried doing that once. I was revealed to be the ignorant museum marketing director that I am. I will now go hide in my cave!


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet

Its actually pretty easy. Don't get discouraged. I almost did but was well worth it once I figured it out

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## 1loudsvt

Will you be doing soft keys for the latest build?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## droidx86

Having a busy weekend, but will try to fit them in later.


----------



## mopartonyg

1loudsvt said:


> Will you be doing soft keys for the latest build?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


i am using soft keys from .15 on new build, working ok


----------



## 1loudsvt

Yeah they may work but now your using an older framework.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## mopartonyg

1loudsvt said:


> Yeah they may work but now your using an older framework.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


does not seam to be causing any problems


----------



## droidx86

1loudsvt said:


> Will you be doing soft keys for the latest build?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


New builds are up,enjoy!


----------



## 1loudsvt

Thanks

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## innesness

Would love to see Softkeys for the 6/29 build! This is a must for me on MIUI now

EDIT: Also, would it be too much trouble to release some ICS Blue ones as well?


----------



## droidx86

innesness said:


> Would love to see Softkeys for the 6/29 build! This is a must for me on MIUI now
> 
> EDIT: Also, would it be too much trouble to release some ICS Blue ones as well?


They will be up by tonight, you can change the color in miui toolbox.


----------



## dtroup64

Thanks again!


----------



## droidx86

Build 29b2 softkeys are up, enjoy!


----------



## elidog

sweeeeet!!!

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Warrenb71

Installed last night on Bean's rom and they work like a charm! Thx man! Been looking for something like this!


----------



## pmbasehore

Just an FYIfor everyone: The 29b2 softkeys work on the 7.6 build as well.


----------



## dtroup64

Awesome! Thanks

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

